# hello everyone new guy w/ ariens 1128 question



## bill64 (Feb 13, 2013)

well hello everyone  I have a 2003 ariens model 924121-1128. I bought it new and it is still in very good shape with low hrs. well this thing has a pin lock for the axle which I have grown to HATE !! my last house the property was fairly flat, now my new house the driveway is huge and inclined. this machine is a bear to turn with both wheels locked, however when single spinning the machine does not blow snow well,if at all going up hill, very poor traction.
what I would like to do is convert it to an actual differential set up. I looked up the parts and monney wise very expensive. if I can find a parts machine that would be the way to go. so, my question is do I have to find another 28" wide machine? I would think the wheels are spaced out farther on a 28" vs. a 24" wide machine, but if so would that be in the wheel back spacing or longer axles? also found out on the parts page I was on the aluminum auger gearcase is obsolete, so if I can find a pro series machine with the cast iron case Ill be ahead of the game!!
thanks...Bill


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF bill64. Hope you find the parts you're looking for, and someone with more knowledge of those Ariens will be along shortly, I'm sure.


----------



## bill64 (Feb 13, 2013)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Welcome to SBF bill64. Hope you find the parts you're looking for, and someone with more knowledge of those Ariens will be along shortly, I'm sure.


 thanks bwdbrn1 !!


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello, just a thought, have you tried tire chains?

(From another new guy and 924121 owner)


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

I don't know on the Ariens models but some other brands when you get into the wider augers, the tractor units and axels are the same but they just put wider rims and tires on the wider auger units.

I'd agree to look into either some Snowhog style tires or chains. I've used both and they're definitely better than the standard tires.


----------

